
Verizon’s Go Unlimited Plan Will Soon Work in Mexico and Canada – The Verge - rbanffy
https://www.theverge.com/2018/1/21/16916924/verizon-go-unlimited-plan-canada-mexico-data
======
thomas
Had a heck of a time dealing with Verizon battery issues so I spun up
[https://www.ontbattery.com](https://www.ontbattery.com) to help people out.
Hope the Mexican and Canadian customers get better support than we do in the
US!

